# Unheilige Waffe



## DenailX (17. September 2007)

Was bringt Unheilige Waffe? Ich eiß es belegt nem Gegner mit einem Flug, aber mit was für  einem?

Sry,dass ich schon wieder so schnell nen Thread erstellt hab. Hab halt so viele Fragen.


----------



## b1ubb (17. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kommt einfach ein fluch auf dein gegner - der hat alle 3 sekunden 10 schaden oder so macht .. 
oder die stärke verringert oder whatever ... 

schau mal in den kommentaren nach ... da steht sicher was das bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (17. September 2007)

Ähm...ich leih Dir mal 'nen "w" und 'nen "ch" und mops Dir ein"g"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (17. September 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Ähm...ich leih Dir mal 'nen "w" und 'nen "ch" und mops Dir ein"g"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...und ich klaue dir die -en nach dem 'n. ;P

Zum Thema: Außer für die Optik taugt das Zeug kaum was, jedenfalls gibt es bessere Alternativen. Es verringert lediglich den Schaden, den das mit dem Fluch belegte Ziel anrichtet, für zwölf Sekunden um 15 (_nach_ Einbeziehung aller schadensverändernden Modifikatoren).

http://thottbot.com/s20006


----------



## Mädchenteam (17. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> ...und ich klaue dir die -en nach dem 'n. ;P
> 
> Zum Thema: Außer für die Optik taugt das Zeug kaum was, jedenfalls gibt es bessere Alternativen. Es verringert lediglich den Schaden, den das mit dem Fluch belegte Ziel anrichtet, für zwölf Sekunden um 15 (_nach_ Einbeziehung aller schadensverändernden Modifikatoren).
> 
> http://thottbot.com/s20006



*grmpf*


----------



## Thraslon (30. September 2007)

Hat jmd mal n screen wie das aussieht ich habs vllt schon gesehen aber ich weiß nich wies aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was wäre ungefähr der Kostenpunkt dafür??


Gruß Thras


----------



## Marv. (30. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sagt gugel* zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*_Namme wurde zum Schutz des Konzerns geändert_


----------



## Königmarcus (30. September 2007)

bei "unheilige waffe" fliegen zwei kleine totenköpfe mit nem grünlichen schimmer um die waffe... aber wie bereits erwähnt wurde is es eher fürs aussehen und taugt nich wirklich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (30. September 2007)

DenailX schrieb:


> Was bringt Unheilige Waffe? Ich eiß es belegt nem Gegner mit einem Flug, aber mit was für  einem?
> 
> Sry,dass ich schon wieder so schnell nen Thread erstellt hab. Hab halt so viele Fragen.


fluch der Schwäche RAng X

animation wurde weggemacht *heul*

die essenz unütz ausgegeben


----------

